# Eel - Hawaiian Dragon



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

At a LFS tonight, see a tag on a tank:

Hawaiian Dragon
_Muraena pardalis_
$799.99

Most expensive fish my eyes have seen. It looked pretty badass too. It has to keep its mouth open to breath, and it had some nice size chompers. Anyone ever seen one before, or own one? Here's a site I found about them, w/ a pic. Just curious, not every day you see a fish(technically its an eel) for $800.

Hawaiian Dragon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow nice fish, but its not cocher(sp)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wicked...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah .i've seen them and they carry a fat prices as you have stated...there mean as hell...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have seen them at the lfs's once in awhile.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

pretty cool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That thing is just a fancy-ass moray eel, but still, it looks mean as hell


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow that looks pretty damn cool... but exspensive YIKES


----------

